# Deciding between the TREK SLX versus the FELT ZW75?



## wframe (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone have a preference of the TEK SLX vs. FELT ZW75?

Thanks!


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I work for a dealer that sells both so I know it sounds contrived when I say they are both great bikes. I, personally, ride a felt road bike and love it to death. 

Properly fit, I think you are making a great choice going with felt.

If they are both at one shop then take them each out for at least a 30 minute ride and go with the one that feels the best to you. If not, consider which shop will do the best job fitting you and servicing your ownership. A great bike poorly built and maintained will be miserable. 

A nod to the felt for the carbon stays. Having some carbon dampening and stiffness at both ends of the bike is a nice touch and the microshift levers are actually really nice and crisp and the reach is nice and short for women who often have a smaller hand.

I haven't thrown them both on a scale but I would guess the felt is a touch lighter. 

My .02


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

wframe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a preference of the TEK SLX vs. FELT ZW75?
> 
> Thanks!


Well, the easy vote for me to say is FELT!

That said, I agree with MisterC. Your best bet is to work with a shop(s) to get a proper fitting and test ride BOTH bikes. Trek is as big as they are for a reason, they make nice bikes. I haven't closely worked with their line for a couple of years now, so I'm not very familiar with the SLX... I assume you mean the Lexa SLX? 

As MisterC mentions, our ZW75 features carbon seatstays which go a long way in providing nice ride quality, while still offering great performance characteristics. We're able to spend a bit more money on the frame by using MicroShift levers in conjunction with the Shimano 105 drivetrain. Despite their lower price than options from SRAM and Shimano, the MicorShifter's performance is as good, or better, than the competition.

But, in the end, the best thing to do is ride them both, and see which you prefer! Good luck!


----------



## matyekim (Nov 5, 2010)

You should probably post this question on the Women's Cycling forum. As you might get a biased opinion on here.

Although you would probably get the same answers. I too have preferred the ZW75 over SLX for a friend of mine. The cost balances out as Felt cuts costs by using an FSA crank and no name Dual-PIvot brakes.

Biggest decision would be your fit as well as the maintenance coverage your LBS provides. If you aren't very tech savvy.


----------

